# App iPhone sur l'iPad?



## yanouil (27 Juin 2011)

Voilà, j'ai un petit souci et je voudrais savoir si ça vient de moi ou pas.

Quand je fais tourner une app iPhone sur l'iPad, l'app reste toujours en. Mode 'portrait' ce qui est très énervant. Je pensais que le petit écran (simulant la taille de l'écran de l'iPhone) pivoterais en même temps que l'iPad.

Y a t'il un réglage quelconque quelque part pour activer cela?

Merci d'avance


----------

